# Hardcore Roids



## Simon Silver (May 27, 2015)

I've placed an order at Hardcore Roidsand I'm having buyers remorse does anyone have some experience with this site? There are so many open places to buy steroids these days it makes it tough to identify which ones are legit sources and which ones are out to just scam the community. So what are your thoughts on hardcore roids?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 27, 2015)

Well with Hardcore in the title they gotta be legit right?

Naw man can't help you, but it's a website? I personally won't order from a site

Good luck, pin it, get your bloods and find out


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 27, 2015)

I dont get how many people are keep ordering then source checking after the fact , your money is gone now you can do nothing but pin and draw bloods dude


----------



## bvs (May 27, 2015)

pretty much all dot com sites are sketchy man


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 27, 2015)

Hey Red, I just dumped 2k into a legit steroid site. Do you think that they are going to be real? I mean the more money you spend the better the product right?


----------



## Beefcake (May 27, 2015)

First post is about buying aas?  This has got to be someone smart that has done plenty of research on aas, cycles and sources right?  I would consider that money gone!!!


----------



## Paolos (May 27, 2015)

I'm fixin t send them a grand myself just because the name is bad azz


----------



## CCCP (May 27, 2015)

Lol @ hardcore roids (the name) you should also check out  I heard they are offering 5o percent off right now


----------



## trodizzle (May 27, 2015)

Simon Silver said:


> I've placed an order at Hardcore Roidsand I'm having buyers remorse does anyone have some experience with this site? There are so many open places to buy steroids these days it makes it tough to identify which ones are legit sources and which ones are out to just scam the community. So what are your thoughts on hardcore roids?



The name, Hardcore Roids is pretty ghey. Those are my thoughts.


----------



## wabbitt (May 27, 2015)

Classic first post!


----------



## mickems (May 27, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> The name, Hardcore Roids is pretty ghey. Those are my thoughts.




yeah , that's what you get after you order and, they f#ck your ass. sounds like a warning to me.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2015)

Are you really from Holland? Aren't they pretty liberal with their drug use? Just asking.

Like previously said, pin it and get some blood work in 4 weeks. Only way to know man. You will report back with your results, won't you?


----------



## tunafisherman (May 27, 2015)

Again, if the website has any reference to steroids in the URL they are 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999% fake.  That would be like making a site that says "Hey law enforcement, I am breaking the law, come at me.com"  But hey, perhaps you stumbled upon the one legit site that hasn't been shut down yet.


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 27, 2015)

Hardcore roids...... 
With an unoriginal name like that, I'd be willing to bet it's an unoriginal scam also. 
But I've gotta agree with one of the other posts. Why source check after you've spent your money? I bet you buy cars without reading consumer reports too......? 
Got a like new yugo for ya.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2015)

I just bought softcoreroids.com 

We sell tribulis terrestis

"We ship without a prescription"


----------



## Tren4Life (May 27, 2015)

Where is pinnacle when these new guys needs him.


----------

